# First time cold!



## rw willy (Oct 3, 2010)

Had to try now that I own an Amaz n smoker.  Cheddar, Pepper jack, Monteray jack, edam and gouda.  Did these for 6 hrs with a mix of mesqite and hickory.  They smell a little strong.  But can't wait to try'em.  I have them resting in the fridge.  Should I freeze them to age or let them fridge out for a week?

Thanks


----------



## smokebuzz (Oct 3, 2010)

I fridge some, and freeze the rest. I usally can't wait the recommened week before eating. 6 hours?, let us know how it turns out, I useally go 1-2 hours.

LOOKS GREAT!!!!, realllllyyyyyyyy like smoked cheese, alot.


----------



## dale5351 (Oct 3, 2010)

The resting should let the smoke flavor penetrate, or so they say.  Yours look about the same as my first cheese smoke I posted a short while back, even to the marks from what they were sitting on:-}}  I did that one for a full box of AMNS, perhaps six hours as you had.  We've decided that after we finish this lot of cheese, the next time will be done for less time so that we get a slightly milder smoke flavor.


----------



## walle (Oct 3, 2010)

RW,

YES - you need to seal them up and fo-geta-bout-it for at least a week!  It really makes a difference.

My $.02 - you are used two of the strongest woods out there, so six hours may be a little long... with that said, if you like it, it was just right!

When I did my batch, I did a mixture of hickory and oak, 2 hours on the cheddar, 4 hours on the moz.  It was good.

Let us know what you think in a week!


----------



## rbranstner (Oct 3, 2010)

I never freeze cheese as when I have in the past it comes out all crumbly when it thaws. I suppose it probably depends on the type of cheese but I don't really know. Also I have never frozen any cheese that has been smoked so I don't know if that would help keep it from crumbling or not. Maybe someone can chime in on this and let us know what you have found in the. past.


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 4, 2010)

WALLE said:


> RW,
> 
> YES - you need to seal them up and fo-geta-bout-it for at least a week!  It really makes a difference.
> 
> ...


I smoke a lot of cheese and Tracey hit if right on the head. Since you vac sealed them you can most likely keep them for at least a year without any mold. If you do get some mold cut it off and the rest of the cheese is still good. My wife used to work for Hickory Farms when they had stores everywhere and she used to do that every day at the store.


----------



## distre (Oct 5, 2010)

That's some good looking cheese RW.    
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I like the double burn you did with your AMNS. I just did a batch with pecan and it was a little strong, but IMHO I believe if you like it smokey then there isn't too much smoke. I like it smokey, so smoke it to your taste. As far as freezing I wish I knew. Mine has been in the fridge since 10-02-10, and trust me the waiting is the hardest part. I'm going to try and wait for 2 weeks........hopefully.

Good Luck and Happy Smoking, it's all good.


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 6, 2010)

Cheese looks Beautiful!

I smoke 2-3 hours on cheese and use Apple, Maple or Cherry.  I've never tried Mesquite or Hickory because they can be a little strong for my taste.  You may find the smell and taste a little strong immediately after they are smoked, but after a couple weeks in the fridge, they'll mellow quite a bit.

I noticed that both ends of your AMNS are burning.  I don't always start both sides, especially if I'm looking for a very light smoky flavor.  Once your smoker fills up, the excess will spill out the exhaust vent.  The inside of your smoker should really look like a fog of smoke, and not a heavy cloud.  Next time you cold smoke, put some Kosher Salt and/or peppercorns on a paper plate.  You'll love the smokey smell and light smoke of the salt and pepper.  Make sure you place it in a sealed container.

Looks Great!

Todd


----------

